# My Rant People Who relive themselves in public



## AnitaB (Jun 3, 2013)

As my hubby and I were driving out of Boulder City heading to Whole Foods on Saturday afternoon passing the bus stop, there was this guy relieving himself in plain site of everybody!!  Boy I was so MAD!!!! I wanted to call the police on him but they probably wouldn't get there in time. It's times like these that I'd love to own a BB gun LOL :-x


----------



## lsg (Jun 3, 2013)

A big squirt of red or green dye would have been nice.:razz:


----------



## mel z (Jun 3, 2013)

LMAO!


----------



## AnitaB (Jun 3, 2013)

mel z said:


> LMAO!



You are easily amused!  :eh:


----------



## mel z (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm laughing at the squirt gun idea, not at you. Sorry, I did not make that clear.


----------



## makemineirish (Jun 3, 2013)

I completely agree with you.  However, I was recently startled to learn something new about this subject.

I volunteer for several organizations, one of which is a free, mobile spay/neuter clinic.  I show up three hours before the surgically equipped RV arrives at a public space (such as a community center parking lot or park) to deal with the intake information and admittance as people start lining up to ensure a slot in the limited capacity.

One of the men standing around became distressed as he needed to relieve himself.  He did not want to drive anywhere and risk missing check-in after waiting patiently with his dog since 5:30am.  The library whose parking lot we were occupying was not yet open (nor was anything else) and there were no gas stations nearby.  

I suggested that he simply walk out of sight into the wooded area beyond the parking lot (I'm a girl who camps).  He explained that that was not an option because we were within a particular radius (1500 yards maybe?) of a school.  I did not understand what that had to do with anything.  It was explained to me that he would wet himself before risking having to register as a sex offender for relieving himself.  I had no idea that that was a potential outcome.

I could not find a specific reference to the legal precedent, but came across this article referencing the plausibility.
http://www.economist.com/node/14164614
Paragraph 5 under the "Punish First, Think Later" heading.
"At least 13 [states require registration] for urinating in public (in two of which, only if a child was present)."

I found the article startling as one of the things I did before purchasing a home was consult the sex offender registry.  It colored my perception of the information provided to me and dismayed me that I was not as well informed as I would like to have been.

On a less serious note... 
Should this situation arise again, I suggest you stop, stare, and commend the man on being so unashamed of his anatomical "shortcomings".  Just stand clear of the splash zone in case he decides to redirect his aim.


----------



## Kersten (Jun 3, 2013)

I lived overseas (Belgium and Germany)  for many years and public urination was the norm! Particularly on the side of the Autobahn, LOL! At first I was a bit taken aback, but I got so use to it I hardly noticed after the first year. when I came back to the States one of the first things I thought of while driving on the freeway was, " wow! I didn't seen even one person taking a piss on the side of the road" ;-)


----------



## makemineirish (Jun 4, 2013)

I've been a bit flabbergasted myself to happen on street urinals in other countries such as:

Belgium:




Amsterdam:




Canada:


----------



## Relle (Jun 4, 2013)

The top photo looks like some sort of weird merry go round, wouldn't like to be there when it started spinning


----------



## pamielynn (Jun 4, 2013)

Must be nice to be a guy


----------



## AnitaB (Jun 4, 2013)

mel z said:


> I'm laughing at the squirt gun idea, not at you. Sorry, I did not make that clear.


Hey Mel Z , Don't worry about it, I was just responding. Nothing to apologize about. It takes a lot to get under my skin. I have a special needs grown daughter with schizophrenia that curses me to no end, calls me every name in the book, even a bi%ch but I know she doesn't ever really mean any of it.I I just have to shrug it off. So nothing really bothers me that much, uh well except blood & guts yuck! :sad:


----------



## AnitaB (Jun 4, 2013)

makemineirish said:


> I've been a bit flabbergasted myself to happen on street urinals in other countries such as:
> 
> Belgium:
> 
> ...



OMG Now I've seen to much! My eyes are bleeding!!:shifty:


----------



## mel z (Jun 4, 2013)

I knew other Countries had street potties, but are there any for women? I only see pics of ones for men! (And I don't think I could go without a fully enclosed area, door or something, not wanting everyone to see everything...)


----------



## AnitaB (Jun 4, 2013)

mel z said:


> I knew other Countries had street potties, but are there any for women? I only see pics of ones for men! (And I don't think I could go without a fully enclosed area, door or something, not wanting everyone to see everything...)


Not me, I have to have complete privacy! No one around, so an enclosed  box just won't do it for me.


----------



## Kersten (Jun 4, 2013)

mel z said:


> I knew other Countries had street potties, but are there any for women? I only see pics of ones for men! (And I don't think I could go without a fully enclosed area, door or something, not wanting everyone to see everything...)



They do have street potties for women, but most of them are fully enclosed.  I think in Eastern Europe and Italy I saw some those potties that are only enclosed by three walls and you just have a drain in the floor that you squat and pee over...LOL! Not many "step ups" for the ladies in most other Western European countries that I encountered, thank goodness...I'm a free spirit, but not that free ;-) I prefer solitude for my potty breaks!


----------



## CaliChan (Jun 4, 2013)

those street potties are a great idea and made me laugh alittle harder then i probably should of. i think its tacky to "relieve yourself" in broad daylight, i mean seriously a bathroom cant be that far away. However, before my best friend passed away he did it all the time. and it was because he quite litterally could not wait until he got to a bathroom, we would go to 7-11 (5 blocks from my house) hed pee before we left my house, hed pee on the way there (this was always at night) his kidneys were failing on him, no health insurance and no money so he just continue to get worse. So now when i see people doing that in public now i just look away. i dont know them or their story so i try not to judge to harshly. because for all i know they could just be another Jeff.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 7, 2013)

mel z said:


> I knew other Countries had street potties, but are there any for women? I only see pics of ones for men! (And I don't think I could go without a fully enclosed area, door or something, not wanting everyone to see everything...)



:razz: I've used a (loose translation) tinklenozzle on festivals.

not me lol


----------



## dagmar88 (Jun 7, 2013)

:razz: It's probably a cultural thing though. At first I thought TS meant he was masturbating, but just peeing is no big deal over here.
As long as you leave elevators, porches and personal belongings alone.


----------

